# Duck VS chicken



## woofhearted (Mar 8, 2011)

I may be getting a great source of whole duck.
Can anyone tell the the differences between feeding Chicken versus Duck. 

And also a super cheap source of
Duck carcass
Duck fat
Duck organs, liver, etc.
Duck feet
Duck heads, 
Meat and fat scrap

It is definitely the scraps/garbage. But as a part of there diet what do you think? No ratio's of fat to actual organ but in the wild they would eat it all , correct?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

All of those things are fine to feed! The biggest difference that I can think of is that duck is more fatty than chicken.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Duck is also richer than chicken as far as proteins go. I'd trade places in a second with you, my dogs love duck!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Send some duck my way too please! :biggrin: I try to feed duck whenever I can. I alternate it with chicken as a source of bone for my guy. Go for it!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish I can find affordable ducks. I went to the Asian Market an each duck cost $15. I really need to find a good place to buy it.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I found this farm in my area and they ship. I wonder if their prices are really high
Joe Jurgielewicz & Son : Bringing You the Tastiest Ducks Since 1984


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Ahhh, I've been wanting whole ducks forever! The only ones I can find are at the store and they are really expensive and don't have the feathers and organs like I want. !:[ I really want to feed some whole ducks as a good meal. You're so lucky!!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I can get duck carcass for 0.90 A LB. 40 LBS BOX. Do you think it will supply the duck protein that the dogs need?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I think it would depend on how much meat is left on the duck carcass...If there isn't much then it's probably just a lot of bone and connective tissues. Kind of like chicken frames? I'd still like to get duck frames though for just something other than chicken!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I can get duck carcass for 0.90 A LB. 40 LBS BOX. Do you think it will supply the duck protein that the dogs need?


The duck carcass I got was too boney...not a ton of meat on it. But maybe you could call and see how meaty they generally are. 

I'd say Duck is a great protein to add into the mix...just a lot fattier than chicken so I'd use sparingly. My dogs weren't a fan of duck!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

They also sell 10 quarters for $33.00.


----------



## woofhearted (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies folks!! Fattier is good.. I am thinking as I have two high energy boxers  Its hard to keep the weight on.

So thumbs up on the whole ducks.. What about the scraps? Its reaaly cheap but I am worried its just garbage.. Maybe I will just get some and see what I end up with,,

By the way call all the farmers in your area and ask for old breeders.. Not what they sell to the store.. but the ones that are nearing "retirement".. lol


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

woofhearted said:


> Thanks for all your replies folks!! Fattier is good.. I am thinking as I have two high energy boxers  Its hard to keep the weight on.
> 
> So thumbs up on the whole ducks.. What about the scraps? Its reaaly cheap but I am worried its just garbage.. Maybe I will just get some and see what I end up with,,
> 
> By the way call all the farmers in your area and ask for old breeders.. Not what they sell to the store.. but the ones that are nearing "retirement".. lol


Thank You for your tip. I am also have two Boxers, but mines are not that active anymore 6 and 7 years old.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Duck is my Boxers absolute favorite meal. I pay about $3/lb for whole duck at the grocery store, but it's so worth how excited she gets over it. That, and beef heart, are about the only things she goes wild over. Considering she's a really picky eater, and skips a LOT of meals on the tough love policy, if she NEEDS to eat for whatever reason, and I can't have her refusing a meal, duck is our go to.


----------

